# Fionn comparison!



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok... anyone remember Fionn when I first got him? Here is a pic...










This is Fionn now!!!










a slight change perhaps? :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a big change! He looks awesome , great job :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow...he is really nice...... :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

It's so nice when you can turn what some feel is nothing to something. Great Job! :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hard work does pay off --


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

He looks great!!! :greengrin: You did a wonderful job!  
btw, is he purebred or american?.....just wondering :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

probably not american as Lesserweevil lives in Europe...


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

He's what over here is called "herdbook". He is 75% purebred Saanen and 25% purebred Nubian... so he is registered, etc. but not technically purebred. 

Funny to think that breeding Demi to him who is 50% Saanen and 50% Nubian I will get a confusing amount of each in the kids =]

LW


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

AlaskaBoers said:


> probably not american as Lesserweevil lives in Europe...


Oh, I didn't know that... :doh: Thanks for letting me know!



lesserweevil said:


> He's what over here is called "herdbook". He is 75% purebred Saanen and 25% purebred Nubian... so he is registered, etc. but not technically purebred.
> 
> LW


Here that would be called "Recorded Grade"..  I would never guess he had Nubian in him!! :greengrin: He is gorgeous!!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

He filled out nicely!


----------

